# Vellus shampoo/conditioner



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I did a search and don't see any previous threads regarding Vellus products. I'm thinking about purchasing Vellus shampoo and conditioner. Has anyone tried it? Or, have you heard anything about Vellus? When I google for reviews, I keep coming up with ads. Josey has a silky, non-matting, thick coat. Cody has a silky/fine coat that mats easily. Mandy has a cottony coat. Vellus states that the condioner can be diluted to meet the needs for various coat types. An exhibitor/breeder highly recommended this to me, but, warned it's expensive at around 80.00 a gallon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wasn't impressed with the shampoo and conditioner. I like the static stabilizer and the satin cream from that line.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I hear alot about the cream for smoothing hair back...don't think I have heard about the shampoo/conditioner...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

jmm said:


> I wasn't impressed with the shampoo and conditioner. I like the static stabilizer and the satin cream from that line.


Ditto. They do have a little sample pack that's worth it just for those other 2 products that come in it.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for your replies and feedback. I wanted to try something new for the fluffs. After reading your responses, for $80.00 a gallon, I'm no longer interested in Vellus shampoo/conditioner. Thanks again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've used the shampoo/conditioner, it's an 'ok' product for me, not an OMG. I am really liking the CC Spectrum 10 products. Vellus has those little sample packs, which would be great for you to get to try. What works for one coat doesnt' work for them all so you might have great results. And I love the Vellus Static Stabilizer and the Satin Creme


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I've used the shampoo/conditioner, it's an 'ok' product for me, not an OMG. I am really liking the CC Spectrum 10 products. Vellus has those little sample packs, which would be great for you to get to try. What works for one coat doesnt' work for them all so you might have great results. And I love the Vellus Static Stabilizer and the Satin Creme


I was also thinking about CC Spectrum or Pure Paws. Thank you for your input and the info.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm also a user of the Spectrum 10. Like it.


----------

